# Suggestion: The splitting up of the media forum*



## The Pi (Nov 10, 2010)

By browsing the forum you'll notice that it's full of anime, manga as well as music and movie threads (with only one book thread IIRC)

I suggest breaking it up into: Anime & Manga, Movies, Music and Other Media subforums and renaming the forum "Media" or something similar.

What do you think?


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a good idea, since it exploded since the release of this part of the forum. It's to big and chaotic now.


----------



## mameks (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought of this last night. Was going to say something today...Idea thief


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2010)

What is this book thread you speak of?

Also, I agree with splitting them up. They have become too cluttered. :/


----------



## The Pi (Nov 10, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> What is this book thread you speak of?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=231970


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think it's a bad idea, really, but people still constantly post in the wrong section anyway.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a bad idea, really, but people still constantly post in the wrong section anyway.


It will still help by quite a lot if you ask me considering how messy the forum is anyway.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, you're probably right.

*signs non-existant petition*


----------



## Sterling (Nov 11, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I was hoping the comment was referring to my creative writing topic. Which I think I need to make a new entry to, or write a different one.


----------



## prowler (Nov 11, 2010)

Or just make one big weeaboo Animu thread.


----------



## mameks (Nov 11, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Or just make one big weeaboo Animu thread.


No, because then you'd have loads of different conversations going on at the same time.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 11, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Or just make one big weeaboo Animu *thread*.








 Don't be silly.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

I think its time for separate sub-sections for media:

Music
Movies & Television
Books, Newspapers & Magazines
Japanese cartoons and comics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the last one is a big enough topic to warrant its own section now.


----------



## monkat (Nov 13, 2010)

"Japan"


----------



## The Pi (Nov 13, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I think its time for separate sub-sections for media:
> 
> Music
> Movies & Television
> ...


I can't agree more.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I think its time for separate sub-sections for media:
> 
> Music
> Movies & Television
> ...


I don't think this is such a bad idea actually. I believe it could help with making things more neat and tidy


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking at the first page of the BMTM there are only four anime related threads on it. Its not exactly being over run with so many threads that a separation is needed in my opinion.


----------



## mameks (Nov 13, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Looking at the first page of the BMTM there are only four anime related threads on it. Its not exactly being over run with so many threads that a separation is needed in my opinion.





Spoiler



1 http://gbatemp.net/t166097-essentials-anime-2
2 http://gbatemp.net/t257945-panty-stocking-with-garterbelt
3 http://gbatemp.net/t260642-bleach
4 http://gbatemp.net/t263890-japanese-video-game-documentaries
5 http://gbatemp.net/t261813-upcoming-anime
6 http://gbatemp.net/t263107-need-a-new-anime-series
7 http://gbatemp.net/t263534-anime


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't including stickies as they are always on the first page and that Japanese video game documentaries thread has zero to do with Anime. I missed one thread which makes a total of five though. So well done on that.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think the media section is that busy, looking on the first page only 6 threads have had any activity today and you can still see threads dating back to the 5th. If you separate it into subsections I think it might spread it a bit too thin.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 10, 2010)

By browsing the forum you'll notice that it's full of anime, manga as well as music and movie threads (with only one book thread IIRC)

I suggest breaking it up into: Anime & Manga, Movies, Music and Other Media subforums and renaming the forum "Media" or something similar.

What do you think?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Nov 13, 2010)

It's a good idea~! :3


----------

